# Who is my new friend?



## deebrio (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got a few new Africans and I don't know what this one is. They labeled it as a Labidochromis Exasperatus, but I'm pretty sure that's incorrect.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

could be a juvenile Labidochromis joanjohnsonae, which has been called many names including Exasperatus.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It Doesn't Look quite Right To Be Lab. Joanjohnsonae/Exasperatus To Me Either - I've Never Seen Young Ones That Are As Yellow As Yours. Is It Really Showing that Much Yellow, Or Are The Lights Making It Look Like That? I Don't Have Any Other Suggestions What It Might Be, Though... Maybe Try Posting New Pics In A Few Weeks After It's Colored Up More And See If It's Easier To ID then.


----------



## deebrio (Oct 19, 2014)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> It Doesn't Look quite Right To Be Lab. Joanjohnsonae/Exasperatus To Me Either - I've Never Seen Young Ones That Are As Yellow As Yours. Is It Really Showing that Much Yellow, Or Are The Lights Making It Look Like That? I Don't Have Any Other Suggestions What It Might Be, Though... Maybe Try Posting New Pics In A Few Weeks After It's Colored Up More And See If It's Easier To ID then.


He does look more silver in reality, with a bit of yellow tinge. I will repost in a few weeks.


----------

